# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Κλουβιά - Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ >  Κλούβα για ζεμπράκια

## χρηστος

σκέφτομαι να φτιάξω μια κλούβα για τα 3 ζευγάρια παραδείσια που εχω 
απορίες: θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα που θα είναι μαζί τα μωρά από το αρχικό ζευγάρι μαζί με το δικό τους ταίρι, και τι διαστάσεων να είναι άλλα να χωράει και αλλά αφού άμα γεννήσουν θα αυξηθούν

----------


## χρηστος

κανένας

----------


## χρηστος

ένα κλουβί με διαστάσεις 50 εκ χ 50 εκ χ 1 μ

----------


## χρηστος

κανένας 
αύριο πρέπει να δώσω διαστάσεις στον σιδερά για να το ξεκινήσει

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

νομίζω είναι λίγο μικρό για 6 πουλιά + τους απόγονους τους δηλαδή μπορεί να φτάσεις τα 10 πουλιά για πλάκα! ο χώρος που θα βάλεις την κλούβα μέχρι τι διαστάσεις παίρνει?

----------


## χρηστος

δεν είναι το θέμα ο χώρος αλλά η πόρτα που θα περνάει γιατί είναι σε αποθήκη που έχω όλα μου τα κλουβιά
δεν θα μένουν και όλα τα μωρά μέσα

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

Γνώμη μου να μεγαλώσεις τις πλευρές 10 με 15 πόντους ακόμα και πιστεύω θα είναι ευτιχισμένα!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Η πορτα σε περιοριζει μονο στο πλατος. Μηκος και υψος δωσε οσο περισσοτερο μπορεις...

Κανενα κλουβι δεν ειναι αρκετα μεγαλο...

----------


## χρηστος

θα ξαναπάρω μετρήσεις πάλι για σιγουριά και θα σας πω

----------


## χρηστος

τι φωλιά μου προτείνετε να βάλω 
ξύλινη  ή πλαστική

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Κοίτα το κλουβί χρειάζεται πλάτος για να πετούν.Συνήθως όταν έχουμε πολλά πουλιά τα βάζουμε σε μεγάλη κλούβα.Τις γέννες τις ελέγχουμε με ζευγαρώστρες ξεχωριστά το κάθε ζευγάρι.Αφού έχεις πρόβλημα με τη πόρτα φτιάξε δύο κλούβες στις διαστάσεις τις πόρτας.Τώρα δεν ξέρεις το προβλήματα θα έχεις αν τα βάλεις όλα μαζί.Ξέρεις επίσης το ρυθμό αναπαραγωγής των ζεβρακίων.Φυσικά πλαστική.Δεν χαλάει, δεν πιάνει μαμούνια, καθαρίζεται εύκολα, έχεις καλύτερο έλεγχο για να μην τα τρομάζεις και χρησιμοποιείται για πολλές φορές.

----------


## χρηστος

τις σίγουρες διαστασεισ θα τις δώσω σε 10 λεπτά για να μου πείτε  σίγουρα  
το υλικό φωλιάς που χρησιμοποιώ έχει μέσα sisal , juta, cotton,coconut είναι καλό ???

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> τις σίγουρες διαστασεισ θα τις δώσω σε 10 λεπτά για να μου πείτε  σίγουρα  
> το υλικό φωλιάς που χρησιμοποιώ έχει μέσα sisal , juta, cotton,coconut είναι καλό ???


Μια χαρά είναι .Εγώ στα δικά μου έβαζα coconut

----------


## χρηστος

τελικά οι διαστάσεις είναι 70εκ χ 70εκ χ 110εκ

----------


## χρηστος

είναι οκ γιατί κατά τις 6 θα πάω στον σιδερά

----------


## Dream Syndicate

110 πια διάσταση είναι Χρήστο;

----------


## χρηστος

μήκος πλάτος ύψος

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Προσωπικα θεωρω το μηκος πολυ μικρο. Εγω θα το εκανα τουλαχιστον 1 μετρο...

----------


## χρηστος

δεν γίνετε όμως  η πόρτα έχει μήκος 80 εκ

----------


## serafeim

κανε μηκος 75 πλατος δωσε και αλλο και υψος πυστευω ειανι μια χαρα!!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

> δεν γίνετε όμως  η πόρτα έχει μήκος 80 εκ


Γιατι, αν βαλεις την κλουβα με το πλαι τι θα γινει???

Βασικα δεν εχω καταλαβει τι θελεις να φτιαξεις...

----------


## χρηστος

βασικά θέλω μια κλούβα για τα ζεμπρακια μου αλλά πρέπει να κυμαίνεται σε αυτές τις διαστάσεις γιατί ο χώρος όπου έχω όλα τα  κλουβιά είναι παράξενος

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

δεν μπορεις να φτιαξεις μονο σου την κλουβα μεσα στην αποθηκη?

----------


## χρηστος

μπορώ αλλά είναι μανούρα αλλά δεν θα μπορώ να τα βγάζω τα πουλάκια να τα βλέπει και λίγο ο ήλιος δεν θέλω κάτι σταθερό

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

καταλαβα....μπερδεμα δηλαδη

----------


## χρηστος

δυστυχώς είναι μπέρδεμα αν ήταν να το κάνω έτσι δεν θα το συζητούσα καν

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Αρα η απαντηση ειναι: Φτιαχνεις την μεγαλυτερη που χωραει...

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Τελικα τι εκανες???

Καμμια φωτο???

----------


## χρηστος

κάτι μου συνέβη αυτές τις μέρες και δεν βρήκα χρόνο να πάω στον σιδερά

----------


## dxr-halk

Δεν πειράζει. Θα βρεθεί χρόνος και για αυτό. Αρκεί να είναι μετά άνετα τα πουλιά.

----------

